# I am getting two foster puppies Wed



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Our foster is getting 8 foster puppies on Wednesday and I am getting two. The rescue is full with dogs but we had to take the puppies and our rescue president called me and asked me "how many puppies can you take?" So I thought about it and said "Two." As far as we know they are all healthy so they shouldnt be with us too long but it will be interesting and fun. And I will be taking lots of pictures when I get home tomorrow afternoon. I should be meeting them around 4. So excited and have the crate all cleaned out and ready to go. It is an extra large crate so they both should be able to sleep just fine in it. But if need be I do have an extra crate ready if they need to be put in seperate ones.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

How young are the puppies? Looking forward to seeing the pics and I hope that they find homes soon!


----------



## goldengirl09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## samjam (Jan 14, 2010)

Look forward to seeing the cute pics!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

what fun (?). what kind of pups??


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

You are such an angel, Carol! Good luck with them and prayers to Shelby tomorrow.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh gosh...you will be kept busy, with the two of them!! Bless your heart for doing all the Rescue work you do! I am sure they will all be adopted out very soon!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hats off to you Carol. Your household is about to get very interesting. Looking forward to the pictures tomorrow.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are around 8-9 weeks old. So litle pups. I am excited to go to meet all the puppies. So if anyone in North Florida is looking for a puppy the rescue will be adopting them out soon.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Are they Goldens?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes they are golden retriever puppies. I said there were 8 puppies but talking to the rescue president this morning there are 6 puppies but still alot for a rescue to bring in on a moments notice. It is going to be fun and wild around here.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

I am so excited for you and the puppies-boy are they lucky to have you as A FOSTER MOM!!

Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you Carol for helping these pups out. Can't wait for pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww... better eat your Wheaties, Carol - it sounds like you're about to have your hands full! 
Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh boy! Having your hands full is an understatement. I can't wait to see pictures and hear how things are going!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't wait to see the photo's


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Puppies! I can't wait.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Me too! Do you know the story as to why they're at the rescue? I'm assuming they're with GREAT. A rescue puppy is so tempting, especially when they're this close to me.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

cant wait to see pictures!!!!!!Carol,you are one brave woman!!!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't wait to see pictures!

I foster puppies all the time, so I would like to make a suggestion. I would keep them crated together for the first few days as long as they don't fight (I have never had them fight), but then put them in separate crates after that. Side by side is fine, but they need to start learning to be apart. That will make it so much easier for your adopters when they do go home. 

We usually keep puppies together until they are 8 weeks old and then place them in foster homes in pairs (or threes if needed). They normally stay in the foster home together for a week and then are sent to separate foster homes. The fun part of being the first foster home is you can figure out who is the less whiney puppy and keep that one as your foster and move the noisier one to the next foster home. LOL. I am so bad!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Well I only got one foster puppy as there were only 5. Before they could leave the animal control where they picked them up from down state the president of the animal control adopted one. So when there were only 5. And one is going to a boy to be a service dog. So that leaves 4. One is in a foster to adopt program. So that leaves 3. Two in another foster home and one to me. So we think they will go fast. One was identical to Beau when he was a puppy so I didnt take him because it would just hurt to much. My little guy is so cute. Dont have any pictures yet but he is fitting in so far just fine with my crew.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Carol, I cant wait to see pictures!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Pictures and stories!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay! I can't wait to see his pictures.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Sounds like you'll be having fun!!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

I can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Meet Romeo!!!!! I named him Romeo because all he wants to do is kiss everyone and anyone. From me, the dogs to the cats. Even if they dont want him too. If you pick him up the tongue starts coming out and the whole time you hold him that tongue is going. It is funny. We had an eventful night. And maybe I should have named him Screamer. From the moment I put him in the crate he started screaming, not yelping like a normal puppy. He screamed like he was being beat. Non stop for an hour. At one time the other dogs got up and went into the other room. Then he stopped so they came back into the room to lay down. Bama came up onto the bed and the screaming began again. At that point Bama came up and put him head in the pillows. It cracked me up. I yelled at him to be quiet, I begged him after the second hour started. Then I got up and moved the crate to the side of the bed. Put my hand down bside the crate and he went to a dull howling. After about the third hour he finally wore himself out. Then about 5 oclock he started again. But only for 30 minutes. And then finally I started getting some good snooze time and at 8:30 am the foster coofinator called to see how things were going. So we were up for the day. 

I had to leave around noon to do some errands and I put him in the crate and when I left out the door I could hear him screaming. And 3 hours later when I came home, I could hear him screaming, so I hope he didnt scream the whole time. 
For a little guy he has some big lungs on him. The rescue president said he cried and screamed the whole ride home from Palm Coast which is 1 1/2 hours from us. So she knows my pain. LOL 
But he is a sweetie so I am not complaining to much. And I have included two pictures of Bama and Pawley. They wanted to be included.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww what a cutie!! I hope that he starts to settle down in the crate and you can get some sleep tonight. I can't believe how grown-up looking and handsome Bama is, it's been awhile since I've looked at pics I think!


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh goodness, that is a LONG time to listen to screaming. Hope tonight is a little better.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

He is so adorable! I feel your pain with the screaming. Dory did that. Bart couldn't handle it the first night, and she's slept with us on the bed ever since, lol.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Cute little guy...I hope he sleeps better for you tonight. Your guys are so sweet to put up with the little screamer.


----------



## eirepup (Apr 14, 2010)

He is such a cute little guy . . . I hope the howling doesn't last long


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I talked to the other foster parent that has the other two puppies. He laughed and said he had no problems last night. They didnt cry at all. I laughed back at him and said of course you had two to keep each other company in the crate, my little guy was by himself. But I have to stay tough on not letting him out of the crate because whoever gets him will more then likely use a crate and it isnt fair to them to have to retrain him. That is my job to go without sleep and suffer LOL


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Romeo is just adorable!! You dogs are very handsome too!! Sorry you had to deal with the screaming..hope you have a better night....


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Romeo is so cute. Bless you for fostering him. I am sure he won't be with you long! Hope things are a little quieter tonight.

Pawley and Bama look great too.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

What's the story with Romeo's litter? That may answer some questions as to why he's so upset.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh he is so cute, and your two are as stunning as ever.

Sorry about the screaming, and bless you for putting up with it to make it easier for his forever family.

Many years ago my husky was a screamer as a pup, and I did have the crate right next to my bed for a few days, sleeping (and not sleeping) with one hand down by the crate, and that seemed to calm her a bit. 

Wishing you a more peaceful night, and thanks for what you are doing for this pup!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

again, I'm amazed at the foster dogs you get in Florida - (I always had crush on Pawley). Seems every rescue dog down there is a gem.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Romeo is so cute and so are your doggies. Hope he has a better night tonight.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

poor little guy and you, lol. Hopefully tonite is a better nite!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

Romeo is a heartbreaker alright!!! Hope you don't have to function in the morning and you have a better night tonight!!

Tell Pauley and Bama they look great in the pictures and give all of them BIG KISSES and hugs from me.

Romeo is an adorable baby and I'm sure you'll remember that when he's screaming!!!!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope you got some sleep last night!


----------



## Jupiter's Human (Aug 22, 2009)

Romeo, Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo...why must thou be in North Florida and not Maine? For thou wouldst surely be right at home in my living room. 

If that pupper were in Maine I would adopt him INSTANTLY! Kisses and screams and all!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is precious! I hear you on the screaming. That's why I always offer to take two when it's a litter coming in. Otherwise it can be a nightmare. Of course, if I get a singleton who is a screamer, I bring them to bed with me for a few nights to let them bond with me. Then I move them back to the crate.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

he is sooooo cute. I don't know - I would have a hard time letting that baby go- Scout was a screamer.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

What a cutie! I can't imagine that he'll be available for very long - someone is going to fall in love with him the minute they lay eyes on him.
Hope you've been able to get some sleep!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*ear plugs*

Don't forget Ear Plugs!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Last night was better. I put a sheet over the whole crate and I guess spending time in it yesterday helped some too. He only screamed for about 1 1/2 hours off and on. And then he slept hard. I tried letting him up in the bed but he was a bouncing bean and trying to get the dogs to play, licking my face and just decided nighttime was the right time to play. So I had to put him back in the crate. 

And when Tim came home this morning he was a lazy boy while I was gone to the doctor. And when Tim left to go to work a few minutes ago he put Romeo in the crate and he said that Romeo didnt make a peep. Go figure. And when I got home Romeo was quiet until I walked into the door then he screamed loud. And Bama walked over to the crate and barked at him, like shut up. And Romeo did. It was funny.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> ... And when I got home Romeo was quiet until I walked into the door then he screamed loud. And Bama walked over to the crate and barked at him, like shut up. And Romeo did. It was funny.



That is funny! You tell him Bama.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Good for Bama!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Way to go Bama-sounds like you have a built in babysitter there! 

I hope each day gets better and easier for you and little Romeo-he's such a doll!


----------

